# Old Cwmtawe School, Pontardawe - Feb 2012



## kellisurbex (Mar 2, 2012)

Can't really find much on the history I'm afraid other than it was built in 1969 and moved to new premises in 1996.
Was my first school explore & quite fun to walk around ;-)





[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]

Thanks for looking


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 3, 2012)

Looks like they have done a majar asbestos removal on the ceilings?great pics.


----------



## Captain-Slow (Mar 3, 2012)

Bloody hell, that Lab has gone downhill


----------



## UEP-Wales (Mar 4, 2012)

Nice photos! 

I was here a few weeks back, nice little explore but not much left to see these days compared to other photographs I have seen! Welcome to the forum by the way ;-)


----------



## Flexible (Mar 4, 2012)

Wow! Really nice pics. Must check this out . . .


----------



## mr bg (Mar 19, 2012)

I used to go to this school.
It became Cwmtawe in 1969 when it was merged with the schools from Alltycham and Clydach.
Looking at the black & white photograph showing the outside of the building (10th one down) there was a bridge which lead to the canteen and I think the PE hall.
The head master at the time I was there was Slug Lewis, who passed away many years ago and lived on Swansea Road.
Thanks fpr posting the images.
mr bg


----------



## kellisurbex (Mar 19, 2012)

mr bg said:


> I used to go to this school.
> It became Cwmtawe in 1969 when it was merged with the schools from Alltycham and Clydach.
> Looking at the black & white photograph showing the outside of the building (10th one down) there was a bridge which lead to the canteen and I think the PE hall.
> The head master at the time I was there was Slug Lewis, who passed away many years ago and lived on Swansea Road.
> ...



thanks for the info


----------



## Crimz (Apr 30, 2012)

Really nice pictures! Some gave me goosebumps O.O
Thanks for sharing ~ Crim


----------

